# Problème partition lors de l'installation de W10 via Boot Camp



## Nosens (22 Mars 2020)

Bonjour à tous suite à une erreur lors de l'installation de Boot Camp je me retrouve avec une partition (disk3) que j'aimerais effacer ou plutôt réintégrer dans le disque "primaire" (essayer de revenir au système initial et retenter une installation de W10 ensuite) sauf que je n'arrive à rien et qu'a force j'ai du faire une erreur. Plus curieux mon mac est devenu très long pour booter . Bref je suis total paumé et j'aimerais éviter de repasser par une installation complète.
Mon Imac est un modèle 2017 en fusion drive.

Comme beaucoup ici si @macomaniac peux venir me sauver 

Ci dessous un diskutil list :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         890.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         109.7 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         27.7 GB    disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +918.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            435.9 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                522.7 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +109.7 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk0s3
   1:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.7 MB    disk3s2
   2:                APFS Volume Recovery                20.5 KB    disk3s3
```


----------



## Nosens (22 Mars 2020)

après recherche ici j'ai un peu évolué dans mon souci : 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         890.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Untitled                109.5 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         27.7 GB    disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +918.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            435.9 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                522.7 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk2s4
```

Il faut maintenant que je trouve le moyen de supprimer cette partition untitled et je pense que se sera ok... De l'aide donc pour taper la bonne ligne de commande me serait bien utile


----------



## Findor (22 Mars 2020)

Bonjour *Nosens*,

J'ai une apparence de chat mignon => mais je peut-être cruel  => je vais voler la vedette à *macomaniac*...

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b
```

Qui supprime la partition *Untitled* => et redonne l'espace à *Macintosh HD*
Poste le retour.


----------



## Nosens (22 Mars 2020)

Hello voici le retour suite à ta commande :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         27.7 GB    disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            435.7 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                522.7 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```

Ce qui m'a l'air parfait, si c'est le cas un énorme merci


----------



## Findor (22 Mars 2020)

Je n'avais pas vue les autres conteneur => il sont dans la foulé ... 

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil apfs deleteContainer disk0 ; diskutil apfs deleteContainer disk1 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b
```

Qui supprime le conteneur du *disk0* & *disk1* => et fait récupérer la taille à *Macintosh HD*
Poste le retour.


----------



## Nosens (22 Mars 2020)

juste avant de faire cette dernière commande j'ai redémarré mon mac qui est encore plus lent ? Normal ?

voici le dernier diskutil list avant de faire n'importe quoi au cas ou :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         27.7 GB    disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            435.7 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                522.7 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```


----------



## Findor (22 Mars 2020)

Il se peut que pendant le redémarrage => le Mac remet un peu d'ordre dans les disque.
Mais la lenteur ne vient sûrement pas de la commande.


----------



## Nosens (22 Mars 2020)

ok tu as vu mon dernier état via diskutil ? 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         27.7 GB    disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            435.7 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                522.7 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```

J'effectue quand même la commande ? :

```
diskutil apfs deleteContainer disk0 ; diskutil apfs deleteContainer disk1 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b
```


----------



## Findor (22 Mars 2020)

Il semble que les commandes ne sont pas passés.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s2 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s1 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s2 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b
```

Qui supprime le *disk0s2* ainsi que *disk1s1* & *disk1s2*
Poste le retour.


----------



## Nosens (22 Mars 2020)

ça ne fonctionne pas  :


```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s2 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s1 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s2 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b
The target disk is in use by APFS as a Physical Store; use diskutil apfs deleteContainer
Started erase on disk1s1 EFI
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk1
The target disk is in use by APFS as a Physical Store; use diskutil apfs deleteContainer
Started APFS operation
Error: -69743: The new size must be different than the existing size
```


----------



## Findor (22 Mars 2020)

Alors passe la commande :

```
diskutil apfs deleteContainer disk0s2 ; diskutil apfs deleteContainer disk1s2
```

Qui supprime le *disk0s2* & *disk1s2*
Et poste le retour d'un *diskutil list*.


----------



## Nosens (22 Mars 2020)

Idem :


```
diskutil apfs deleteContainer disk0s2 ; diskutil apfs deleteContainer disk1s2
Started APFS operation on disk2
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Unmounting Volume "Macintosh HD" on disk2s1
The volume "Macintosh HD" on disk2s1 couldn't be unmounted because it is in use by process 0 (kernel)
Error: -69888: Couldn't unmount disk
Could not find APFS Container Reference or Physical Store disk1s2
```

Diskutil list :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         27.7 GB    disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s1, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            435.9 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                522.7 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```

J'ai toujours accès au mac mais c'est incroyablement lent ...


----------



## Findor (22 Mars 2020)

Il semble que l'on ne va pas pouvoir procéder depuis ta session.

Éteint ton Mac > puis démarre-le en pressant les touches : *Cmd ⌘ + R* - une fois le chargement terminé tu va arriver sur la fenêtre des *4 Utilitaires de macOS.*

Dans la barre de menu supérieur presse le bouton > Utilitaires > Terminal.
- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil list
```

Qui affiche le tableau des disques internes et externes
Poste le retour en photo


----------



## zeltron54 (22 Mars 2020)

@Findor 
Ne s’agit’il pas d’un SSD de28 Go et d’un HDD de 1 To qu’ il faudrait associer par une CoreStorage FusionDrive APFS ou HFS+   ?


----------



## Nosens (22 Mars 2020)

alors pour les photos via un terminal en mode recovery :










et oui c'est un fusion drive avec une partie en SSD, sinon c'est quoi tous ces disk untitled ???


----------



## Findor (22 Mars 2020)

En effet : mais je suis assez novice dans les Fusion Drive.

Mais d'après mes faibles connaissances => il est (je crois) impossible de créer un Fusion Drive sans formater le disque.

=> *Nosens* > à toi de voir si tu peux recréer un Fusion Drive > mais cela effaceras toutes tes données => ainsi que le système macOS.​​


----------



## zeltron54 (22 Mars 2020)

A première vue d’après les copies d’écran il ne semble pas que les disques soient associés en fusion drive...

édit il est effectivement pas possible de créer le fusion drive sans formater, donc perdre toutes les données.
Cela expliquerait pourquoi tout est lent car actuellement tout est sur le HDD


----------



## Findor (22 Mars 2020)

Je pense que durant le partitionnement BootCamp => ça a casser le Fusion Drive.


----------



## Nosens (22 Mars 2020)

Findor a dit:


> En effet : mais je suis assez novice dans les Fusion Drive.
> 
> Mais d'après mes faibles connaissances => il est (je crois) impossible de créer un Fusion Drive sans formater le disque.
> 
> => *Nosens* > à toi de voir si tu peux recréer un Fusion Drive > mais cela effaceras toutes tes données => ainsi que le système macOS.​​


Euh je veux juste récupérer un système fonctionnel, le souci désormais est la lenteur suite à tes dernières commandes que j'ai tapé, le mac mets un temps fou à démarrer et hyper lent ensuite ce qui n'était pas le cas juste après avoir enlevé la partition untitled.

Je viens de voir ton dernier message, du coup je fais quoi ? Je suis bon pour une réinstallation si je comprends bien et ce pour retrouver un os et une installation propre ?


----------



## Findor (22 Mars 2020)

Donc tu ne veux pas récupérer tes données ? - je demande juste pour être vraiment sûr.


----------



## Nosens (22 Mars 2020)

si bien sur il va surtout falloir que je sauvegarde tout si c'est le cas, car manifestement et c'est bien ma question je n'ai rien d'autre que je peux faire ?


----------



## Findor (22 Mars 2020)

Pour la rapidité de ton sytème => tu ne peux rien faire à part => sauvegarder quelques données => recréer un Fusion Drive => et réinstaller macOS.

- sinon > je ne vois guère autre solution.​


----------



## Nosens (22 Mars 2020)

Ok, sauf erreur et vu que je n'ai pas d'intérêt avec ma config à passer sur Catalina, je vais regarder mais dans mes souvenirs je peux  réinstaller Mojave en choisissant de monter un fusion drive lors de l'installation si mes souvenirs sont bons ? Je dis cela car tu as l'air d'indiquer que je dois d'abord passer en fusion drive et ensuite réinstaller osx ?


----------



## Findor (22 Mars 2020)

Je peut te donner une commande pour créer le Fusion Drive => ce n'est pas un soucis.


----------



## Nosens (22 Mars 2020)

non inutile je pense si je repasse par une clean Install de Mojave je vais avoir le choix de remonter un fusion drive, du moins j'espère. Bon et bien merci en tout cas pour ton aide je ne comprend toujours pas pourquoi mon système est devenu si lent, j'au rais du m'arrêter après ta commande qui avait permis de supprimer mon volume untitled, cela fonctionnait encore bien... 9a m'apprendra à bidouiller, je vais partir à la recherche d'un HDD pour faire la sauvegarde de mes données et un auto pour refaire une clean Install, cela occupera mes prochains jours de confinement...


----------



## Findor (22 Mars 2020)

C'est plûtot moi qui devrais m'excuser.

- je suis totalement novice dans les Fusion Drive.​


----------



## zeltron54 (22 Mars 2020)

C’est lent  parce que tu travailles exclusivement sur le HDD voir l’édit de mon post #17


----------



## Findor (22 Mars 2020)

Oui.

- maintenant > je vais un peu plus explorer les divers commandes des Fusions Drive => pour ne plus que cela ce reproduise.​


----------



## Nosens (22 Mars 2020)

zeltron54 a dit:


> C’est lent  parce que tu travailles exclusivement sur le HDD voir l’édit de mon post #17


Oui j'ai vu ton édit mais c'est irrémédiable manifestement sauf a tout réinstaller


----------



## zeltron54 (22 Mars 2020)

Malheureusement on ne peut pas créer un fusion drive sans formater et donc perdre tout ce qui est sur ces 2 disques.

il te faut sauvegarder tes données sur un disque externe, puis créer le fusion drive, réinstaller le système, et enfin récupérer tes données.

Je ne connais pas d'autre solution et tu as quand même 437 Go de données. Donc il te faut une disque externe de au moins 500Go si tu veux tout sauvegarder...

Edit: Pour gérer et vérifier tout ça je te conseille de demander l'avis à @macomaniac en lui passant éventuellement un message perso pour lui demander son intervention ...


----------



## zeltron54 (22 Mars 2020)

Afin de vérifier si ton fusion drive est encore bon va dans le menu pomme --> à propos de ce mac --> onglet stockage et là regarde sous l'icone du disque si il est noté Fusion Drive


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2020)

Bonjour.

Le Fusion Drive initial était de type *apfs* (= nouveau type > et pas de type *CoreStorage* = ancien type). C'est la règle pour l'installation des OS Mojave ou Catalina. Le type *CoreStorage* de Fusion Drive n'est valide que pour tout OS avant Mojave (jusqu'à High Sierra compris - donc).

- le problème au départ ne consistait qu'à supprimer une partition de type *apfs* > qui a  été reformatée avec un volume *Untitled* classique. Il suffisait alors de supprimer cette partition et de récupérer cet espace au *Conteneur apfs* du Fusion Drive.​
Je n'ai pas suivi les péripéties ensuite (je viens de survoler le fil). Est-ce que la session de départ dans le volume *Macintosh HD* s'ouvre toujours ?


----------



## Nosens (22 Mars 2020)

@zeltron54 : oui il y a toujours indiqué fusion drive.


macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Le Fusion Drive initial était de type *apfs* (= nouveau type > et pas de type *CoreStorage* = ancien type). C'est la règle pour l'installation des OS Mojave ou Catalina. Le type *CoreStorage* de Fusion Drive n'est valide que pour tout OS avant Mojave (jusqu'à High Sierra compris - donc).
> 
> ...


Bonjour @macomaniac  , qu'entends tu par session de départ ? car oui le mac se lance sans problème hormis une lenteur excessive. 

Je n'ai rien fait pour l'instant (sauvegarde) au cas ou une solution serait applicable pour revenir à un système qui fonctionne correctement


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2020)

Passe les 2 commandes (séparément) :

```
diskutil list internal
diskutil ap list
```


qui affichent : la configuration des disques internes seule & un tableau détaillé du dispositif *apfs*

Poste les 2 tableaux => que je voie la situation actuelle.


----------



## Nosens (22 Mars 2020)

alors pour diskutil list internal :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         27.7 GB    disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s1, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            435.9 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                522.7 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```

et pour diskutil ap list :


```
APFS Container (1 found)
|
+-- Container disk2 9760F044-6D4A-4A3B-9F36-B26F6E3588E9
    ====================================================
    APFS Container Reference:     disk2 (Fusion)
    Size (Capacity Ceiling):      1027680514048 B (1.0 TB)
    Capacity In Use By Volumes:   443135107072 B (443.1 GB) (43.1% used)
    Capacity Not Allocated:       584545406976 B (584.5 GB) (56.9% free)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk1s1 7346D117-038E-4885-BB47-9B33E3EB695C
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk1s1 (Main)
    |   Size:                       27685384192 B (27.7 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk0s2 5EE39721-C321-41B0-A902-59B594DE4E65
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk0s2 (Secondary, Designated Aux Use)
    |   Size:                       999995129856 B (1000.0 GB)
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s1 D3EFCF7F-46E9-4CD4-A980-26F16B499F02
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s1 (No specific role)
    |   Name:                      Macintosh HD (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               /
    |   Capacity Consumed:         435903512576 B (435.9 GB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s2 AB96A55C-9930-4246-A05D-CF5635FDE7BD
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s2 (Preboot)
    |   Name:                      Preboot (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         45760512 B (45.8 MB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s3 910182B1-0292-4A3F-946D-4F4E3C1C7D67
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s3 (Recovery)
    |   Name:                      Recovery (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         522727424 B (522.7 MB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s4 CAE3DA44-E7B5-4418-A2B4-9AE67E879A48
        ---------------------------------------------------
        APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s4 (VM)
        Name:                      VM (Case-insensitive)
        Mount Point:               /private/var/vm
        Capacity Consumed:         2148065280 B (2.1 GB)
        FileVault:                 No
```

Et si tu as vu mes captures écran lors du diskutil list fait en mode recovery, j'ai une 20aine de partition Untitled qui apparaissent. ?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2020)

Comme tu peux le voir ici (abrégé) -->

```
2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

   1:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         27.7 GB    disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s1, disk0s2
```


tu as bien *2* partitions = *disk0s2* (HDD) & *disk1s1* (SSD) de type "*Apple_APFS*" => contenant des magasins de stockage *Physical Stores* associés dans un seul *Conteneur disk2*. C'est donc bien un Fusion Drive de type *apfs*.

par ailleurs > ces mentions (abrégé) -->


```
+-< Physical Store disk1s1 7346D117-038E-4885-BB47-9B33E3EB695C
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk1s1 (Main)
    |   Size:                       27685384192 B (27.7 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk0s2 5EE39721-C321-41B0-A902-59B594DE4E65
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk0s2 (Secondary, Designated Aux Use)
    |   Size:                       999995129856 B (1000.0 GB)
```


montrent que : le magasin de stockage du SSD (*disk1s1*) a bien le "*performance role*" (attribut de rôle efficace) = "*Main*" (principal => désignant l'appareil moteur du Fusion Drive) > et le magasin de stockage du HDD (*disk0s2*) a bien le "*performance role*" = "*Secondary*" (auxiliaire => désignant l'appareil de stockage du Fusion Drive). Ce qui est la configuration optimale.

En ce qui concerne le Fusion Drive => tout est donc formellement valide et sans anomalies.

----------

Je note quand même une anomalie concernant le partitionnement du SSD -->

```
/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         27.7 GB    disk1s1
```


il n'y a sur le disque qu'*une* partition (de type "*Apple_APFS*"). Il manque au rang *1* une partition de type *EFI* (de *209,7 Mo*) destinée au programme interne du Mac (appelé *EFI*). Ton SSD devrait avoir cette configuration -->


```
/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         27.7 GB    disk1s1
```


je peux t'aider à recréer la partition manquante > s'il y a bien assez de blocs libres avant la partition de type *apfs*.

----------

Une lenteur anormale dans le fonctionnement d'un Fusion Drive => signale souvent une défaillance en cours du disque de stockage (HDD).


----------



## Nosens (22 Mars 2020)

Je prends toute l'aide que tu peux me fournir si tu as le temps bien sur.
La lenteur est apparue après avoir essayé d'installer W10 via bootcamp car jusqu'à présent je n'avais aucuns soucis.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
csrutil status
```


qui affiche le statut actuel du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation)

Poste le retour. Une activation du *SIP* interdirait l'accès en lecture à la table *GPT* du SSD > et donc l'affichage de la distribution des blocs sur ce disque.


----------



## Nosens (22 Mars 2020)

```
imac-de-nosens-1:~ nosens$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
You have new mail in /var/mail/nosens
```

Tiens d'ailleurs si tu regardes mon premier post ouvert il y a quelques jours sur le sujet, mon disutil list remontait bien une partition EFI sur mon SSD, et d'ailleurs à ce moment la le mac tournait très bien (hormis ce souci de partition que je n'arrivais pas à réallouer) :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         890.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         109.7 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         27.7 GB    disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +918.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            436.1 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                522.7 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +109.7 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk0s3
   1:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.7 MB    disk3s2
   2:                APFS Volume Recovery
```

Je ne sais donc pas comment celle ci a pu disparaitre mais est ce que le ralentissement ne viendrait pas de la ?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2020)

*SIP* activé (*enabled*).

----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session > repasse la commande informative :

```
diskutil list internal
```


et reposte le tableau des disques internes (il arrive qu'après un redémarrage > 2 disques internes échangent leurs index d'appareils. Simple affaire de rang temporel à l'attachement au Système du Mac au démarrage).


----------



## Nosens (22 Mars 2020)

Alors c'est fait sip disable et voici le nouveau rapport :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         27.7 GB    disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s1, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            435.9 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                522.7 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2020)

Le SSD est toujours *disk1*. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo gpt show disk1
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) => tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande lit la table *GPT* de l'en-tête du disque > et affiche la distribution des blocs tels que gérés actuellement par cette table

Poste le tableau obtenu.


----------



## Nosens (22 Mars 2020)

```
start     size  index  contents
        0        1         PMBR
        1        1         Pri GPT header
        2        4         Pri GPT table
        6    76800         
    76806  6759127      1  GPT part - 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  6835933        4         Sec GPT table
  6835937        1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2020)

On voit ici la partition *apfs* unique -->

```
76806  6759127
```


on sait qu'elle commence au bloc n°*76806* > et qu'elle a une extension de *6759127* blocs qui correspondent à une taille de *27.7 Go*. J'en déduis que le gabarit de bloc utilisé sur ce SSD => n'est pas le bloc de *512* octets par défaut > mais le bloc octuple de *4098* octets. En vérification : *6759127* blocs octuples de *4098* octets = *54073016* blocs défauts de *512* octets = *27,685 Go*.

nanti de cette découverte > je sais que la partition de type *EFI* sur un disque dont le gabarit de bloc est le bloc octuple de *4098* octets => a une taille de *314,6 Mo* (et pas de *209,7 Mo* standards). Et je sais (vérification sur le SSD de mon Mac) => que la localisation au bloc près de cette partition doit être la suivante -->


```
6      76800
```


elle doit commencer au bloc (octuple) n°*6* > et avoir une extension de *76800* blocs octuples (de *4098* octets = *614400* blocs défauts de *512* octets = *314.57 Mo*). On s'aperçoit que cela correspond pile à la bande de blocs libres du haut du disque -->


```
6      76800
```


on en conclut que la partition *EFI* qui existait à la base => a été accidentellement supprimée > et virée à une bande de blocs libres.

=> on doit pouvoir recréer une partition *EFI* de *314,6 Mo* avec ces blocs libres. D'accord pour l'opération ?


----------



## Nosens (22 Mars 2020)

Oui totalement prêt et tout à ton écoute. Et déjà un grand merci car en plus du fait d'aider tu expliques tout ce qui est super appréciable


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2020)

Alors voici le prérequit -->

- pour écrire un nouveau descripteur de partition à la table *GPT* de l'en-tête du disque > il faut que cette table soit désactivée. Càd. que le *kernel* (le moteur de l'OS démarré) > arrête de la prendre en charge. Or pour la décharger du *kernel* (et donc la désactiver) => il faut démonter tous les volumes des partitions décrites par cette table. En somme : démonter tous les volumes => force le *kernel* à lâcher la prise en charge de la table *GPT* du disque considéré.​​- il faut donc démarrer sur un OS indépendant de ton Fusion Drive > pour qu'on puisse démonter *Macintosh HD* > désactiver par là la *GPT* du SSD > et pouvoir lui écrire un nouveau decripteur. C'est ce que permet un démarrage local sur l'OS de secours du volume *Recovery* du *Conteneur apfs*. Car à partir des OS *apfs* > démarrer sur l'OS de secours local ne fait plus démarrer sur le disque > mais sur un clone en *RAM* de l'OS de secours => effectué à la volée en préambule de ce démarrage. Donc démarrer en mode secours local = démarrer sur la *RAM* en indépendance des disques internes => et donc pouvoir désactiver la table *GPT* du SSD.​
=> d'accord pour un démarrage de secours comme tu l'as fait pour désactiver le *SIP* ? - on agira dans le *terminal* de cette session de secours.


----------



## Nosens (22 Mars 2020)

Oui prêt, juste une question y a t'il un risque pour mes données ?
Sinon mon téléphone est a coté avec le forum ouvert afin de suivre tes recommandations


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2020)

Non : aucun risque. Je te passe le tuto qui va te permettre de passer une commande dans la session de secours > et surtout de la poster ici en mode texte -->

- démarre les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées jusqu'à l'affichage d'une  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.​
Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list internal
```


qui affiche la configuration interne seule

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari»

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil > tu colles dans un Bloc de code

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Joindre un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## Nosens (22 Mars 2020)

ok je fais la manip et je reviens éditer mon post avec ce que tu demandes, à tout de suite


----------



## Nosens (22 Mars 2020)

voici le premier rapport : 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk0
   1:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         27.7 GB    disk0s1

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         1000.0 GB  disk1s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk3
                                 Physical Stores disk0s1, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            435.9 GB   disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.8 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                522.7 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk3s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2020)

Parfait. Repasse encore une commande :

```
gpt show disk0
```


qui affiche la distribution des blocs du disque

note : pas de *sudo* dans le *terminal* de la session de secours > car la session de *terminal* = *-bash-3.2#* est *root* par défaut. Et on peut noter que le SSD a pris l'index d'appareil *disk0* cette fois au lieu du *disk1*

Poste le tableau. Je veux voir si la computation des blocs du SSD se fait toujours avec un gabarit de bloc octuple de *4098* octets.


----------



## Nosens (22 Mars 2020)

voici :



```
-bash-3.2# gpt show disk0
    start     size  index  contents
        0        1         PMBR
        1        1         Pri GPT header
        2        4         Pri GPT table
        6    76800         
    76806  6759127      1  GPT part - 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  6835933        4         Sec GPT table
  6835937        1         Sec GPT header
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2020)

Bon : pas de lézard.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil umount force disk3s1
```


qui démonte le volume *Macintosh HD* (seul monté par défaut)

Poste le retour.


----------



## Nosens (22 Mars 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil umount force disk3s1
Volume Macintosh HD on disk3s1 force-unmounted
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2020)

Voici la commande à passer à présent :

```
gpt add -b 6 -s 76800 -t C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B disk0 ; diskutil list disk0
```


tu la passes en "copier-coller à rebours" : tu la copies ici d'abord avec Safari > tu la colles dans le *terminal* > tu l'exécutes (en somme : c'est comme si tu postais à l'envers la commande d'ici => dans le *terminal*)

la commande recrée un descripteur de partition telle que : bloc de tête = n° *6* > extension = *76800* (blocs octuples de *4098* octets = *314,6 Mo*) > type = "*EFI*" (via l'*UUID* de ce type = *C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B*) ; puis affiche la configuration du SSD seul

Poste le retour.


----------



## Nosens (22 Mars 2020)

c'est fait : 


```
disk0s2 added
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk0
   1:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         27.7 GB    disk0s1
   2:                        EFI                         314.6 MB   disk0s2
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2020)

Parfait -->

```
2:                        EFI                         314.6 MB   disk0s2
```


tu vas me dire que je me contente de peu : une nouvelle partition sans volume *EFI* et mal placée en queue de disque au lieu d'avoir le rang n° *1*. On va arranger ça (dit le peintre qui passe derrière le plâtrier ).

- passe la commande (copier-coller à rebours) :​

```
newfs_msdos -F 32 -v EFI /dev/disk0s2 ; dsikutil mount disk0s2 ; diskutil list disk2
```


la commande injecte un système de fichiers *FAT-32* (requis pour une partition de type *EFI*) > formateur d'un volume *EFI* > remonte ce volume (ce qui force le *kernel* a prendre en charge le système de fichiers *FAT-32* inscrit sur les blocs de tête de la partition) > réaffiche la configuration du SSD.

Poste le retour.


----------



## Nosens (22 Mars 2020)

et en plus tu fais de l'humour 


```
newfs_msdos: warning: /dev/disk0s2 is not a character device
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/disk0s2: 76618 sectors in 76618 FAT32 clusters (4096 bytes/cluster)
bps=4096 spc=1 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=16 hid=6 drv=0x80 bsec=76800 bspf=75 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
-bash: dsikutil: command not found
/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS macOS Base System       2.0 GB     disk2s1
-bash-3.2#
```

ca a merdé la non ?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2020)

J'ai fait une faute de frappe dans le *diskutil* du milieu et une erreur d'appareil *disk2* à la fin (ça sent le besoin de pause).

- mais la commande principale de formatage a réussi. Passe la commande de rattrapage :​

```
diskutil mount disk0s2 ; diskutil list disk0
```


poste le retour.


----------



## Nosens (22 Mars 2020)

Je suis tellement dsl de t'emmerder avec mon problème , voici le retour  :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk0
   1:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         27.7 GB    disk0s1
   2:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s2
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2020)

De rien : j'aime bien ces recréations de partitions. Je fais une pause après le succès (imminent).

- voici où on en est -->​

```
2:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s2
```


la partition de type *EFI* a récupéré un volume *EFI*. Elle est toujours mal placée au rang n°*2* => on corrige ça.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil repairDisk disk0 ; diskutil list disk0
```


à validation > une demande de confirmation s'affiche => tape *y* (*y*es) et revalide

la commande lance une réparation totale du SSD > dont (ce qui nous importe ici) une réparation de la table *GPT* ; puis réaffiche la configuration du SSD

Poste le retour complet de la commande.


----------



## Nosens (22 Mars 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil repairDisk disk0 ; diskutil list disk0
Repairing the partition map might erase disk0s1, proceed? (y/N) y
Started partition map repair on disk0
Checking prerequisites
Checking the partition list
Adjusting partition map to fit whole disk as required
Checking for an EFI system partition
Problems were encountered during repair of the partition map
Error: -69790: Couldn't find the target disk for this operation
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s2
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         27.7 GB    disk0s1
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2020)

Comme tu peux le voir -->

```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s2
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         27.7 GB    disk0s1
```


partition de type *EFI* > recréée à son rang (n°*1*) > à sa taille (*314.6 Mo*) > à son format (*FAT-32*) > et à son volume (*EFI*).

Tu peux redémarrer pour revenir dans ta session. Je reviendrai plus tard dans le fil à propos de la lenteur de fonctionnement.


----------



## Nosens (22 Mars 2020)

Ok merci infiiment (c'est peu par rapport au temps que tu viens de passer) je reboot ...


----------



## Nosens (22 Mars 2020)

C'est fait j'ai redémarré, la séquence de démarrage toujours un peu longue vs avant par contre une fois l'os lancé j'ai retrouvé la rapidité d'avant 
Quand tu repasseras par ici, est ce que la lenteur du boot ne peux pas venir de toutes ces partitions untitled que j'ai affichée lors de ma capture d'écran ? 
Sinon déjà dit mais 1000x merci pour ce que tu as fait


----------



## zeltron54 (22 Mars 2020)

Les partitions untitled que tu avais étaient dues au démarrage sur un os de secours, Ce démarrage crée un système os en ram sous forme de petites images disque. ce qui permet de travailler sur le disque dur puisqu'il n'est pas utilisé. ce système en ram est donc supprimé lors d'un redémarrage de la machine sur un OS du disque.
 Pour la lenteur du démarrage, vérifie dans le préférences système --> disque de démarrage si ton disque est bien sélectionné, sinon déverrouille en cliquant sur le cadena (saisie de ton MDP) puis sélectionne ton disque.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2020)

@ *Nosens*

Alors puisque tout a l'air réglé : content pour toi !


----------



## Nosens (22 Mars 2020)

yes c'est quasi réglé j'ai réussi à installer bootcamp et un w10 sauf que celui refuse de voir ma partition mac c'est a dire que je ne peux pas demander à Windows de redémarrer en osx ... Ce qui est pénible mais pour le reste ça a l'air effectivement ok


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2020)

Windows ne reconnaît pas le format *apfs* d'Apple : c'est pour cela que tu ne peux pas choisir depuis Windows le volume *Macintosh HD* en format *apfs* pour redémarrer dessus.

- sinon : je vois que tout va bien.​


----------



## Nosens (22 Mars 2020)

Oui a terme je ferais surement une réinstallation propre car le boot et encore bien trop lent par rapport à avant. Sinon j'ai desinstallé bootcamp et windows, trop lent et trop de merdes


----------

